# Hood lamp broke



## Tanked (Sep 9, 2008)

My light hood broke today really pissed me off, anyways The hood it self is not damaged in any way but the light carrier is.. I pulled it apart and found there to be a defective peice. now I could easily fix it but I figured its best not too play with electricity and water so too play it safe I would like too just replace it.

now too me it looks almost like a table lamp socket nothing too it really just too sockets and a push switch. So if any off you in the Gta have this peice or know were I could find it that would be aswome.

I haven't had a chance to run over too hopeless depot yet so im not sure if they carry something along these lines. Anyway thanks too all that help


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

This piece is really made for small fish tank hood, so you won't find it in any hardware store, or anything that looks close to this.

I looked for one before to see if I can build a light hood using it but failed to find one.

Unless your local fish store carries one your only option is to either fix it or buy a new/used hood with working light fixture.

Big als sells the 10G light hood for $29.99 but they also sell 10G tank + light hood (the same hood I believe) for $26.99.

I cannot tell what's wrong with yours. Maybe yours is fixable.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

What is exactly broken on the fixture? If the socket part is totally fubared then you can get sockets from Canadian Tire and cut holes in the hood ends and install/wire these up.


----------



## Tanked (Sep 9, 2008)

conix67 said:


> This piece is really made for small fish tank hood, so you won't find it in any hardware store, or anything that looks close to this.
> 
> I looked for one before to see if I can build a light hood using it but failed to find one.
> 
> ...


Shit.. Didn't really want to spend the money for a new hood seeing as this ones brand new... 26.99 for the tank and the hood? wtf. Well I'll drop by hopeless depot and see if I can jerry rig something too work.

Thank you for the help 



Calmer said:


> What is exactly broken on the fixture? If the socket part is totally fubared then you can get sockets from Canadian Tire and cut holes in the hood ends and install/wire these up.


Theirs 2 pins on the inside( one power the other ground) that have both in some retarded way snapped off.. This peice looks like no other I've seen before so I'm 99% sure it just screwed.

Thanks for the help Ill see if I can rig something like that up


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

It will work as I have already made one up. When you make the holes for the socket stems try to file or use a dremel tool if you have one to cut an oval to help keep the socket from spinning. The picture link is of a canopy light for a 3' long tank that I did.
http://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn61/Calmer_2008/3Hoodoff.jpg

P.S. After getting the sockets keep your receipt and lay it all out with bulbs installed to make sure it will all fit before you start installing. Remember to make tight electrical joints and that the black (Hot) wire goes under the brass coloured screw and the white (Neutral) wire under the silver coloured screw.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

easy to rewire ...especially if it's a 2 part hood. Outer moulding and inner reflector.


----------



## Tanked (Sep 9, 2008)

Calmer said:


> It will work as I have already made one up. When you make the holes for the socket stems try to file or use a dremel tool if you have one to cut an oval to help keep the socket from spinning. The picture link is of a canopy light for a 3' long tank that I did.
> http://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn61/Calmer_2008/3Hoodoff.jpg
> 
> P.S. After getting the sockets keep your receipt and lay it all out with bulbs installed to make sure it will all fit before you start installing. Remember to make tight electrical joints and that the black (Hot) wire goes under the brass coloured screw and the white (Neutral) wire under the silver coloured screw.


awesome!, I've kinda started my own project like that only im using the existing holes and mounting places..Should be done by tomorrow night if Hopeless depot gets more sockets in... If it doesn't work out im going to do it your way! Thanks again calmer



Riceburner said:


> easy to rewire ...especially if it's a 2 part hood. Outer moulding and inner reflector.


Well using what was there in out the of the question.. In the mean time here's a laugh for you boys

Temporary rig too keep my new plants healthy  Don't worry its only going to be on when I'm beside it at my desk.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Tanked said:


> awesome!, I've kinda started my own project like that only im using the existing holes and mounting places..Should be done by tomorrow night if Hopeless depot gets more sockets in... If it doesn't work out im going to do it your way! Thanks again calmer
> 
> Well using what was there in out the of the question.. In the mean time here's a laugh for you boys
> Temporary rig too keep my new plants healthy  Don't worry its only going to be on when I'm beside it at my desk.


Your welcome and if you need help let me know. 
Nothing wrong with that temporary lamp and reflector, very good and it will work well. (You can tell I am not an Electrical Inspector ) I hate wasting lumens also.


----------



## Tanked (Sep 9, 2008)

Calmer said:


> Your welcome and if you need help let me know.
> Nothing wrong with that temporary lamp and reflector, very good and it will work well. (You can tell I am not an Electrical Inspector ) I hate wasting lumens also.


lmao! been working great since 7pm 

 if an inspector seen that he'd lose it, She works and I'm not letting my $20 plant die no-sir!

My project will be done tomorrow night if I can find shrink tubing( any idea were to get the stuff?).. I want this to be 100% fail safe!, no screw ups no problems is my motto

Thanks once again calmer!


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

You may be able to get heat shrink from Home Depot or Radioshack/TheSource but most likely from an electrical wholesaler.


----------



## Tanked (Sep 9, 2008)

Calmer said:


> You may be able to get heat shrink from Home Depot or Radioshack/TheSource but most likely from an electrical wholesaler.


Looked at the depot with no luck.. Ill check the source on the way home tomorrow.

Thanks.


----------



## Dennis (Jul 10, 2008)

Tanked said:


> Looked at the depot with no luck.. Ill check the source on the way home tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks.


You can probably buy some heat shrink tube at any hobby store that sells RC Cars and planes.


----------



## Tanked (Sep 9, 2008)

Dennis said:


> You can probably buy some heat shrink tube at any hobby store that sells RC Cars and planes.


Thanks dennis

I tried the source and they didn't know what it was  .. The only place I have found it was the Mac tools truck but i dont need a 1500 piece set 

I'll drop by the hobby store some time this week


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Tanked said:


> Thanks dennis
> 
> I tried the source and they didn't know what it was  .. The only place I have found it was the Mac tools truck but i dont need a 1500 piece set
> 
> I'll drop by the hobby store some time this week


You're kidding? I always bought my heat shrink tubing at Radio Shack in the Markville Mall. Been a while though.

I bet Electrosonic around Victoria Park and Steeles has it or Computer Square Woddbine and HWY #7.

How much do you need and what size?


----------



## Dennis (Jul 10, 2008)

Tanked said:


> Thanks dennis
> 
> I tried the source and they didn't know what it was  .. The only place I have found it was the Mac tools truck but i dont need a 1500 piece set
> 
> I'll drop by the hobby store some time this week


According to the Source.ca website they do sell it...

http://www.thesource.ca/estore/Prod...line&category=Wire+Management&product=2781610

There is an inventory search to see what stores have it in stock, or you can order it online.

As for the staff at the source not knowing what it is... thats almost like the LFS staff not knowing what airline tubing is for!?!?

Dennis


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Airline tubing??? Is that to make the tube of the airplane?


----------



## Tanked (Sep 9, 2008)

Dennis said:


> According to the Source.ca website they do sell it...
> 
> http://www.thesource.ca/estore/Prod...line&category=Wire+Management&product=2781610
> 
> ...


I dunno.. I asked the lady at the frount desk she gave me a weird look.. I quickly looked and left... Shit I'll have to have a good look on friday.



Riceburner said:


> Airline tubing??? Is that to make the tube of the airplane?


Helps them fly faster


----------



## Dennis (Jul 10, 2008)

Riceburner said:


> Airline tubing??? Is that to make the tube of the airplane?


Silly! It's the line you run into the tank so that the land mammals you keep in your aquarium can breath! Geesh!


----------



## I_dude (May 9, 2008)

Tanked said:


> Looked at the depot with no luck.. Ill check the source on the way home tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks.


How much heat shrink are you looking for, what diamater, any colour preference. I can hook you up if you need.

You could also try Princess auto they should have it and will know what you are talking about.

Hope that helps


----------



## Tanked (Sep 9, 2008)

I_dude said:


> How much heat shrink are you looking for, what diamater, any colour preference. I can hook you up if you need.
> 
> You could also try Princess auto they should have it and will know what you are talking about.
> 
> Hope that helps


10mm or 1/4", doesn't matter, I need about 1foot but will buy more if need be.. its always handy to have around

There a haul from me about an hour  and I don't think they'll ship..


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

The source is less of a electronics crafts store these days and more of a sales center for cheap toys. 

Look up electronics in the yellow pages, that would be your best bet for close and cheap heat shrink. 

Depending on how your hood is set-up, can't you replace the whole light assembly with a wired fluorescent fixture? Home depot has 18" and up GE fixtures for 10$ and up.


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

Tanked, have you checked activesurplus on queen, i bought heat shrink tubbing from them couple years ago and always see them in stock, maybe give them a ring. http://www.activesurplus.com/


----------

